# Irfanview tip



## phoneguy55 (Dec 28, 2000)

Irfanview tips

...Irfanview remembers the most recently used directories ( MRUD) ..if an image is still anywhere on your pc, it may show up the next time anyone opens Irfanview. To prevent this you can manually clear the files from Irfanviews "short term" memory by going to Properties and selecting the tab "Others 1" and clicking on CLEAR button.

You can also disable this feature entirely by.....Properties.... selecting tab "Others 2" and unchecking the box " Add MRUDs to menu file"

If you were to ...let's say use Irfanview to adjust color on a few "spicey" scans you did....you might not want those "spicey scans" to pop up the next time the kids opened a .jpg....ahem.....not that it happened to me or anything....?


----------



## jose (Jan 23, 2002)

Where do I get irfanview?
Thanks,
Jose


----------



## phoneguy55 (Dec 28, 2000)

right here

( newest version 3.8 adds a few neat features )


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Can I install right over 3.75? I tried and got the following error message:


----------



## phoneguy55 (Dec 28, 2000)

...I wondered the same thing and took a chance and clicked on the .exe download and it went in fine, right over the older (?) version I had.
I checked the "add/ remove programs" list and it only shows the one instance of Irfanview there,...so I must assume it overwrote existing files where needed and added the new stuff right into the existing Irfanview folder . 

....I've been putting it through the wringer to see what new stuff is buried within, and have found a few gems already. They may have been there all along, but I just found them since the update.

-I notice a "panorama" feature for stitching shots together.....
-the basic viewer window seems to have added some file info on the status bar. 
-Right clicking while dragging, lets you navigate within a large image with the cursor instead of needing to use the slider bar.
-printing from within Irfanview adds a window of page set up options above and beyond the basic windows print options.

I'll share any other good tricks that show themselves as I explore...


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey Deke,


I just did . . . 

No Problems


----------

